# German Shepherd Man Training Videos



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I have been doing research on German Shepherds and other stuff on Youtube and came across a guy who calls himself German Shepherd Man. I have watched a few of his videos and am impressed with his methods so far. His dogs seem to be very loving and attached to him so those are good things. 

Has anybody else been following him and what are your thoughts?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’ve never heard of him. I use Stonnie Dennis.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Never heard of him. I gave a dave kroyer subscription


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Never heard of him. I prefer Ivan Balabanov's training videos.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Not a guy I would follow, especially for training advice.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

David Schoemer is good. Free and on YoutTube, he also talks and calls people if you need help


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

DHau said:


> I have been doing research on German Shepherds and other stuff on Youtube and came across a guy who calls himself German Shepherd Man. I have watched a few of his videos and am impressed with his methods so far. His dogs seem to be very loving and attached to him so those are good things.
> 
> Has anybody else been following him and what are your thoughts?


This guy ranges from entertaining to annoying. He's one of the great examples of a bit of knowledge being dangerous.
I watch David Winners videos. Lol.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Stonnie Dennis, Larry Krohn, Robert Cabral, all have good, free content.

I send pet puppy people to McCann.

Tricks and shaping I suggest KikoPup.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes KikoPup is fun.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I like Kikopup but her methods rarely worked for my WL. She is very generous with treats and he was not that motivated by food.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> I like Kikopup but her methods rarely worked for my WL. She is very generous with treats and he was not that motivated by food.


I think the important take away is timing and incremental raising of criteria to achieve a desired behavior.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

David Winners said:


> I think the important take away is timing and incremental raising of criteria to achieve a desired behavior.


She does a lot of early luring and it just did not work so well. It worked better for us if the movement was his idea and I rewarded after.


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

I watch his videos because, heck, they are german shepherds, but I'm not a fan of his training advice. He seems to be so impressed with the most minor things. The names mentioned above are better.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. This is exactly why I came back to the forum.


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

I've watched him before. But like @Sabis mom said, he gets annoying.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> She does a lot of early luring and it just did not work so well. It worked better for us if the movement was his idea and I rewarded after.


I try to capture behaviors whenever possible. I started off with Italian Greyhounds, and believe me it’s sooo much easier to capture a sit, than trying to lure one into a sit. They will turn into pretzels before they let their butts hit the ground.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Valor does this rubber chicken stretch I want to capture. Back legs fully extended, feet facing the sky.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

David Winners said:


> Valor does this rubber chicken stretch I want to capture. Back legs fully extended, feet facing the sky.


Does he walk and drag his back legs like that when he does it? My black bitch will go across the room doing that.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Does he walk and drag his back legs like that when he does it? My black bitch will go across the room doing that.


Just a coupe steps


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

David Winners said:


> Valor does this rubber chicken stretch I want to capture. Back legs fully extended, feet facing the sky.


My Dobe used to stretch a lot, so I just put it on cue. Every time she stretched I’d say “stretchhhhhhhh”. Didn’t take long before she put two and two together.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

David Winners said:


> Valor does this rubber chicken stretch I want to capture. Back legs fully extended, feet facing the sky.


I have a weird stretch picture of Carly. Looks like she’s twelve feet long, lol.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She looks like a gumby dog!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sabis mom said:


> She looks like a gumby dog!


Yes she does. She was a long dog to be sure, but not that long, lol.


----------



## Skg (Nov 30, 2020)

I agree with what others have said about him. He takes forever to get to the point and I would pick and choose what you take from him. I watched one video where he recommended feeding GSDs chicken feed to make their ears stand up


----------

